# Upgrade of Gas Boiler



## mrsmcc (7 Jun 2011)

Quite surprised at how high quotes to upgrade our gas boiler are. Can anyone tell me if they think €2,200-€2,300 is the norm? The first thing the first person I called told me is that I shouldn't bother with the SEAI grant as it's been reduced and that I should go for a simple replacement of the boiler which is a Potterton replaced with a Potterton for €2k.cash price. A few people seemed to want to stress to me that the SEAI grant has been reduced. It's all very confusing!


----------



## gallogly (8 Jun 2011)

not sure where you are - I am in west of country.
In conjunction with the SEAI grant - calor  are offering 300euro off next gas bill if you upgrade. I've had a new  gas boiler added recently, 2,300 installed and that included the heating  controls/thermostat in the house and on the immersion - heating  controls are reqd to apply for grant.  Applying for grant is really straightforward - SEAI were very helpful but don't have any work carried out before getting grant approval. You also must use a registered installer to get the grant. Also get a few quotes - you can get a list from calor web-site.


----------



## Leo (8 Jun 2011)

mrsmcc said:


> The first thing the first person I called told me is that I shouldn't bother with the SEAI grant...


 
Is that person SEAI registered? If not, then that's a very good reason for them to tell you not to pursue the grant!


----------



## mrsmcc (9 Jun 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the replies. I am in Cork and the first fella was actually registered with the SEAI and the RGII so it was a bit odd! Maybe he was just trying to get a cash deal. I think we're with Bord Gais (just moved in so it's all a bit of a blur!) so I could check with them..


----------



## dewdrop (9 Jun 2011)

As I am from Cork too i would be very interested in how you get on as I will eventually have to replace our gas boiler which i reckon is around 30 years operating. Each year the service person tells me its days are numbered but it keeps going but after  last winter i promised myself i would replace it in case it collapsed.


----------



## mrsmcc (9 Jun 2011)

Oh and we are now in ESB for gas, not Bord Gais and it looks as though ESB aren't offering the same upgrade services


----------



## Shane007 (9 Jun 2011)

mrsmcc said:


> Oh and we are now in ESB for gas, not Bord Gais and it looks as though ESB aren't offering the same upgrade services



You can upgrade your gas or oil boiler and heating system with ESB under their new ESB Halo Scheme. You can also qualify for the SEAI grant for the works through them. 

Just Google ESB Halo for the link.


----------



## rockofages (11 Jun 2011)

A new boiler is typically €1000. If it's a straight swap out of the old one, well work out yourself how long that will take, and work out the labour costs from there.

If you are trying to get it done under the SEAI scheme, if your heating doesn't have at least 2 independently controlled zones (e.g. heating and hot water) you will need to factor in a heating controls upgrade too.


----------



## mrsmcc (12 Jun 2011)

Thanks again for the replies. I left a message on the ESB HALO thing. So hopefully I'll hear back soon. Thanks for that and thanks Rock of Ages for the info about the price. Don't think we'll get the same boiler again as it was a Potterton and I haven't heard good things. Yeah I heard the zone controls thing has to be done to get the grant. Does anyone have these and notice much of a difference?


----------

